

Show HN: TypeSlab – simple, shareable typographic posters - geelen
http://typeslab.com

======
minikomi
You should combine this with some of the more notable markov tweeters..

eg. @erowidrecruiter

[http://i.imgur.com/HFm51oy.png](http://i.imgur.com/HFm51oy.png)

~~~
vosper
Funny you mention this: I was trying to find Markov tweeters recently, but
Google only turned up a handful of accounts. I know I've seen more - any
others you can think of?

------
nixy
Great idea, and nice results!

Some suggestions: \- Allow exporting to PDF or printing. I would want to be
able to print this as a full-page poster with nice resolution \- Allow user-
configurable colors

------
jwecker
Fun to try with code (mildly). Here's the geekiest I could do that's worth
sharing :-) [http://i.imgur.com/IBaLCn4.png](http://i.imgur.com/IBaLCn4.png)
\- based on the first stanza from the following:

    
    
       Tiger got to hunt,
       Bird got to fly;
       Lisper got to sit and wonder, (Y (Y Y))?
    
       Tiger got to sleep,
       Bird got to land;
       Lisper got to tell himself he understand.
    
          — Kurt Vonnegut, modified by Darius Bacon,
    

(as quoted on this blog entry
[http://mvanier.livejournal.com/2897.html](http://mvanier.livejournal.com/2897.html)
about y-combinators)

------
sjdegraeve
Nice. It's remarkably similar to an ancient unfinished project of mine:
[http://www.degraeve.com/letterpress-
invitations/](http://www.degraeve.com/letterpress-invitations/) which was
inspired by this post from 2009:
[https://mingaling1.wordpress.com/2009/09/30/and-then-it-
was-...](https://mingaling1.wordpress.com/2009/09/30/and-then-it-was-settled/)

------
m_eiman
It'd be nice if the actual height of characters was taken into acount. Try:

MY NAME

är tårta

~~~
geelen
Yep! I really wanted this, but it's a bit more work. HTML5 canvas has a
`measureText` method but it only returns width, so there's a few cases where
the text will escape the box. The logic is really simple for now, but I'll
hope to improve it in future.

Would you mind submitting an issue with a screenshot of your text not
rendering correctly?
[https://github.com/geelen/typeslab/issues](https://github.com/geelen/typeslab/issues)

~~~
hantusk
Jason Davis explains how he gets the font size information for his d3.js word
cloud here:
[http://www.jasondavies.com/wordcloud/about/](http://www.jasondavies.com/wordcloud/about/)

You might benefit from the same approach :)

~~~
geelen
Holy shit that's perfect. Gonna need to do some work to make sure it performs
ok as you type, but that's just the sort of thing I was looking for!

------
jesalg
Very cool. I'd suggest adding a size feature. Adding something like a Holstee
Manifesto would get pretty crowded otherwise:

    
    
        This is your life. 
        Do what you want and do it often. 
        If you don't like something, change it. 
        If you don't like your job, quit.
        If you don't have enough time, stop watching TV.
        If you are looking for the love of your life, stop; they will be waiting for you when you start doing things you love.
        Stop over-analysing, life is simple.
        All emotions are beautiful.
        When you eat, appreciate every last bite.
        Life is simple.
        Open your heart, mind and arms to new things and people, we are united in our differences.
        Ask the next person you see what their passion is and share your inspiring dream with them.
        Travel often; getting lost will help you find yourself.
        Some opportunities only come once, seize them.
        Life is about the people you meet and the things you create with them, so go out and start creating.
        Life is short, live your dream and wear your passion.

------
nicpottier
Super cool, you should integrate it with a printer of some kind so users can
order a print right to their door. (and you can get paid!)

~~~
aaron-lebo
Yes, this seems like a great way to monetize it. In the meantime, what's the
best way to get something like this actually printed as a poster (relatively
cheaply)?

------
rebel
Very cool! Looks like you nailed the simplicity. I built something similar
although a bit more in depth here:
[http://www.postergen.com](http://www.postergen.com)

------
oliv__
[http://i.imgur.com/rOO1yHd.png](http://i.imgur.com/rOO1yHd.png)

------
jonnyscholes
This is an excellent idea and great execution. Would love to see algorithmic
color palates built in - I've used [https://github.com/c0bra/color-scheme-
js](https://github.com/c0bra/color-scheme-js) in the past and found it a
pleasure to work with.

------
njonsson
I’d love to see a permalink feature. If you don’t want to store poster
definitions, put them in the URL.

------
cmadan
Looks great. If one could add a image background also, then it would be the
perfect tool!

------
neduma
Fun stuff indeed - I just made one.
[https://i.imgur.com/adJEMJK.png](https://i.imgur.com/adJEMJK.png)

    
    
        Sewing hands are more holier then praying lips - Mother Teresa

------
kranner
This is fantastic! I'll be printing out a version of the manifesto I made for
myself yesterday:
[http://i.imgur.com/7oqZF2D.png](http://i.imgur.com/7oqZF2D.png)

Thanks for sharing it!

------
taylorling
This is awesome - this will definitely helps spread great words with nice
design :)

Would love to have PDF download as well, and probably more font pairing (like
3 fonts, third font use !!), but in any case, this is already quite awesome!

Thanks Glen Maddern!

------
usermac
I've used it every few days now. Amazing tool. I've taught my designers that
it is there too. Love it.

------
jastanton
Beautiful! Here is a simple Lorem Ipsum
[http://i.imgur.com/O099na5.png](http://i.imgur.com/O099na5.png)

~~~
qznc
Three sentence stories are nice:
[https://i.imgur.com/KJjbwf1.png](https://i.imgur.com/KJjbwf1.png)

------
paulrosenzweig
Cool! Integrate with lob.com so you can make a real poster.

------
spacedout
I was flirting with this a weekend ago..

[http://ayal.github.io/spacedout](http://ayal.github.io/spacedout)

------
sdabdoub
Motivating lemons

[http://i.imgur.com/DDDDp5Z.png](http://i.imgur.com/DDDDp5Z.png)

------
foxhop
[http://i.imgur.com/QjjnGI6.png](http://i.imgur.com/QjjnGI6.png)

: ) I like this.

------
edpichler
I really liked! I think it needs more designs, and can evolve to let the user
create posters.

------
mgkimsal
Some old-timey 1800s wild west fonts would do well for a "WANTED" poster
effect...

------
chubs
Love it! Thanks. I'll recommend it to some friends who are into blogging.

------
unicornporn
Nice, but not useable for me right now. ÅÄÖ collides with the above line.

------
teamonkey
If ever a project was crying out for Gill Sans it's this one.

------
wolfeidau
Fantastic work and props for open sourcing the site.

I will be reading the code to this one!

Thanks

------
redwards510
Is there a way to add new combinations of font pairs?

------
blueblob
[http://i.imgur.com/AvlEd0v.png](http://i.imgur.com/AvlEd0v.png)

------
santa_boy
Nice work! Cool idea!

------
owly
Fun stuff!

